# wintergreen eo -- just how dangerous do you think it is?



## paillo (Oct 21, 2011)

so sorry to be posting in two forums (also in cp forum) but all the hairs on the back of my neck are standing up in fear!

so i've been making hanging soap sachets (not be be used on body) with wintergreen essential oil, but now, after reading the really scary stories about what it has done to people, i'm hesitant to include it in anything! 

what do you all think? should i pitch it or include a disclaimer that it must be kept away from children and pets? i collected everything containing it i had from local vendors today and am not going to do anything with it until i research it more. 

but would love to hear your expertise and lore! thanks!


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

I answered the other one, but essentially it's an issue only on contact or ingestion.  A few grams would be toxic to a kid, so I would think twice about anything colorful that smells like lifesavers...


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

You can put in a disclaimer, but children are sometimes more mischievous and if they get to it, it could end up tragically. I would pass.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 25, 2011)

The problem is children don't read labels..... just sayin'


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 25, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> The problem is children don't read labels..... just sayin'


That's true also.


----------

